# How to stop other cats spraying up the cat flap?



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

It's driving me bonkers! I have to fully wash the flap and tunnel at least once a day, and by morning the smell is so strong it smells if you stand by it. There's one stray tom that visits and definitely sprays, but there could be more than one. I also feel quite sorry for my two having to use it when it's covered in another cats pee! 
Any ideas?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Trap the stray and have him neutered.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lorilu said:


> Trap the stray and have him neutered.


That was my answer to a similar problem.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am afraid that other than Lorilu's good advice the only alternative would be to lock the catflap, cover the outside with a piece of wood so the tom cat no longer sees it as a cat flap. Then let your own cats in and out of the back door manually. Not much fun for you or your cats, but you may be able to open up the flap in a few mths if the stray cat has moved on by then. 

Incidentally strange cats often spray the cat flap or the door when they have actually been in the house - are you sure a strange cat is not getting in? 
i.e. you do have the protection of a microchip catflap and the battery is working OK? 

If a cat has got in to your house and found food, then he will certainly spray on the way out, as he is marking his territory and warning other cats (including your own) that these food resources are *his*.


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

I was going to trap and neuter him but I got caught up with stuff and tbh it's hard trying to find time to catch and get him to the vets. There's also no guarantee that neuturing him would stop the spraying anyway. I will consider it some more.

Chill - yes it's a pet Porte so no way he's been in. He just strolls up to it, sprays it and carries on! My cats don't see him as a threat and just allow him around the outside of the house. He has also been caught spraying up my front door (which none of my cats access!) He's quite sweet so it's a shame but I just don't think he'll stop the spraying now.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

He might not stop (but he might) however the pee won't smell as bad at least. Nothing worse than tom cat pee. And you'd be doing a good deed besides. Since your cats go out, they are at risk with an intact tom around, because, sweet he may be, to you, but it there's an intact female around he may fight with yours.

In addition, if an intact female shows up, you may end up with your own feral colony.

So yeah, I'd say have him done, and make sure they nick his ear so anyone taking an interest in him knows he's been done.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

My kindly neighbour took in one of our local Toms who was a prolific sprayer. He was at least 6 years old when neutered but has completely retired from the scent marking game since then. You may qualify for a discounted or even free voucher from Cats Protection as the cat is a stray.
I do sympathise with you.....my front door is a real target for entire males. I minimise it by spraying the area with Eucalyptus and sometimes planting a SSssscat deterrent, but these are not options for you as it is a flap that your own cats still use.


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, I got up Saturday and the stench hit me! I contacted MIL who lives on a farm as she mentioned wanted a cat to keep rats/mice down, and asked her if she'd take him in. She agreed and we all thought it'd be a better solution, he'd get fed every day by her, he'd have no other cats to compete with, somewhere warm and dry to sleep and my cats would be happier. We settled him in the barn with some bedding/cat carrier and food. She said when she went to check later in the day she couldn't see him but the food had gone - this morning when she went he was waiting by the saucer for some food  once he's settled in we're going to neuter him.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

aww. what a lovely ending!


----------

